# Introducing...



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm new here so adding my furries to the group. 
First is Vince, he is almost 2 1/2 now, had him since he was 7 weeks and he's a total Heinz57. 

















Then Maggie May, she is 10 1/2 months old and I have also had her since she was 7 weeks old (just started her first season poor gal). 

















Then finally Huggy Bear, he is a Ragdoll and will be 2 in May, I have had him since he was 13 weeks old.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

beautiful pets - lucky you  welcome to the forum xx


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

lovely picsX


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

welcome 

Lovely dogs u have and a gorgeous cat!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Lovely pets....great pics.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovely bunch u have there:001_smile:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are Gorgeous, love the last pic


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

nice pic's


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Love the picture where they are all curled up together, welcome to the forum.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Love the pictures  snap  iv got ragdolls and a rottie as well  *


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

ahhh they are lovely, Vince has cute ears!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
Great pics, lovely pets, really like the pic of them all together.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

i love Raggies! i had a birmin years ago. similar. 
all beautiful animals!


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome

They are lovely.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Gorgeous furbabies! Love the last one


----------



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks all, I have hundreds! I will get some more on photobucket.


----------



## jenifer55 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am sure your all these three pets are making your home more energetic and livelly. Really cute and healthy pets. I am sure you love them when they show their affection to you.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pictures... 

They sure look like they are enjoying each other's company.


----------

